# Ride with Jens Voigt & the Schelcks this Thursday & Friday



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ride w/ Jens Voigt & the Schlecks this Thursday & Friday (RENO/TAHOE)*

I wanted to give N. Cali RBR's a heads up about a good fundraising event coming up this Thursday (Aug 15th) and Friday (Aug 16th). The Tahoe-Pyramid Bikeway is giving the opportunity to meet and ride with Andy Schleck, Frank Schleck, and Jens Voigt with any funds raised going to the continuing development of the bikeway. 
The Thursday ride is in Reno, NV and the Friday ride is at Homewood (Lake Tahoe).
Here is info from their website:

_"Tour de France winner Andy Schleck and pro racers Frank Schleck and Jens Voigt are coming to Reno-Tahoe for training, and a"ride with the pros"to benefit the Tahoe-Pyramid Bikeway has been scheduled for Thursday, Aug. 15th at the Siena in downtown Reno and Friday, Aug. 16th at the West Shore Cafe in Homewood. Both days will have a meet and greet at 8:00 am and ride starting at 9:00. Suggested donations to the Bikeway are $25 to ride and $100 for photo op. RSVP for Reno Event here, and Tahoe Event here ."

_More info can be found here:

Tahoe Pyramid Bikeway

https://www.facebook.com/events/413715008737087/

This should be a cool opportunity that is for a great cause!

*

*


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting!

If I could be there, my plan would be to do a Jens ... drop them at the starting line before they've warmed up.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

THat's also... I hope he's riding his new Madone... with all the cool "hidden" details...


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

He's quite the virile man!


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

I went to this in Tahoe. He was indeed riding his new bike.


----------

